# network adapter error code 31



## sid_7 (Sep 23, 2008)

hi. I have windows XP. have problem with my network adapter drivers. I use a broadcom netlink network card. 
I have a yellow exclamation mark next to the driver in device manager. It shows an error code 31. I try to uninstall it but it doesn't let me.. says failed to uninstall because it may be used to boot the computer. I have tried downloading latest drivers of the card, but it wont install them. My network card is fine, I know this because I have Ubuntu linux on the same computer and I am running internet on it perfectly fine. But I can't connect to the internet on Windows XP. Kindly help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the error code when you try to install the new drivers? Have you tried installing the chipset drivers first?


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## sid_7 (Sep 23, 2008)

these are the screen shots of my device manager.. I have the latest device drivers but it does not accept them :upset: 
What happened was I couldn't see my Local area connection icon in my network places. So I followed the advice given on the microsoft support website. The 1st method was to uninstall the network adapter from the device manager and then re-install it. I managed to uninstall the driver but could not get it to re-install.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Disable ALL firewalls first, then do the following.

Open Device Manager.
View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall ALL the things you see, one at a time. If you encounter an error move on to the next device.

Reboot and try the driver install.


----------



## sid_7 (Sep 23, 2008)

hi john, i dont have eset firewall installed on my windows.. i used to have it a long time ago.. I uninstalled it, I dont know why it shows eset firewall there in the device manager.. nonetheless, I will follow ur advice..will post the result soon  thank you


----------



## sid_7 (Sep 23, 2008)

hi.. i tried to uninstall each item under network adapter..but it wont let me.. none of the items got uninstalled.. gives a msg saying failed because the device is used to boot up. Stuck !!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Create a text file named hidden.bat with the following contents.

set DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES=1
cd %SystemRoot%\System32
start devmgmt.msc

Double click this file to run it.

In Device Manager, View, Show Hidden Devices.

Now you'll see all of the hidden devices under *Network adapters*. Please post a screen shot of that section expanded.


----------

